# To what degree does a machine being grey affect its value?



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Have a grey market Yanmar B50, wondering what it's worth, what the value would be compared to the ones I'm finding in machinery trader, etc


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

IMO no. Parts are really hard to find and usually there's no listing in the parts book for it.
We had a grey yanmar as well, go rid of it eventually. To hard to get parts.
And usually there's no listing for them


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

dieselss;2125170 said:


> IMO no. Parts are really hard to find and usually there's no listing in the parts book for it.
> We had a grey yanmar as well, go rid of it eventually. To hard to get parts.
> And usually there's no listing for them


Oh I know the struggle, the machine I have is Grey, and she's starting to get tired, wondering what it's worth for when I go to replace it.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Curious - what the heck is gray market?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

It's a foreign machine that's been imported


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

The grey market is a market where a product is bought and sold outside of the manufacturer's authorized trading channels. 
For example a excavator built for the chines market but is sold here in America before it makes it out of the country.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Interesting - thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Some guys don't mind them at all, I know a guy that runs hanix and when ones tired he purchases one and picks up at the shipyards. I had a gray market once to hard to get parts. The way I see it if you got a deere cat and it's worth 16k the gray would be worth around 10 to 11K.

Komatsu gray market are easy to get parts for, There are buyers for them. I got tired of the parts guys sticking there nose up at me. That Yanmar depending how tired it is should sell for 10k somebody starting out. Till they learn there lesson like the rest of us. Some people don't even no or care about gray market. You go to sold section under excavator on ebay you will be surprised for the amounts they sell for.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

FredG;2125329 said:


> Some guys don't mind them at all, I know a guy that runs hanix and when ones tired he purchases one and picks up at the shipyards. I had a gray market once to hard to get parts. The way I see it if you got a deere cat and it's worth 16k the gray would be worth around 10 to 11K.
> 
> Komatsu gray market are easy to get parts for, There are buyers for them. I got tired of the parts guys sticking there nose up at me. That Yanmar depending how tired it is should sell for 10k somebody starting out. Till they learn there lesson like the rest of us. Some people don't even no or care about gray market. You go to sold section under excavator on ebay you will be surprised for the amounts they sell for.


The machine isn't THAT tired, hydraulics are getting a little weak, and there's some slop in the pins/bushings, but no more than I would expect for a 20+ year old machine with 3,5XX hours. That's about the number I was thinking too, and I would be thrilled to get that out of it with what I have into it.

Getting parts has been interesting but not impossible, it just takes a little creativity to find them sometimes.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JimMarshall;2125345 said:


> The machine isn't THAT tired, hydraulics are getting a little weak, and there's some slop in the pins/bushings, but no more than I would expect for a 20+ year old machine with 3,5XX hours. That's about the number I was thinking too, and I would be thrilled to get that out of it with what I have into it.
> 
> Getting parts has been interesting but not impossible, it just takes a little creativity to find them sometimes.


Post some pics. when ready to sell along with your parts source. Still a use able machine.


----------

